# JP The Beeman videos



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

roflmao

like them also :applause:


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

D Semple said:


> roflmao
> 
> like them also :applause:


Thought some of you would enjoy that !!!


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Is that a recent selfie?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

texanbelchers said:


> Is that a recent selfie?


Actually, it's Casey Anthony, lol.

.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

The caption could also be: "....until the next PatBeek video. Both are outstanding!

Phil


----------

